# Post in or post on concrete?



## cibula11 (Jun 7, 2007)

I live in Iowa and code says my footer needs to be 42".  Is it better to do post on concrete with a "j" bolt and simpson strong ties, or put the 4x4 post in the concrete?  Are there advantages for both or is one better?


----------



## glennjanie (Jun 7, 2007)

Hello Cibula:
A wood post in concrete will break the concrete from moisture and swelling. Also the wood in concrete is more likely to be eaten by insects or just plain rot.
Putting the post on top of the concrete, well drained, well ventilated and well connected is the method I vote for.
Glenn


----------



## Bay (Oct 11, 2009)

Post in concrete should be used if you have any concern about wind. Hence, a high fence or a deck. If wind is not a big concern but rather load bearing, go with posts on concrete.


----------

